# Geforce 8800 GTS (320/640) oder GTX?



## PGW (15. August 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Es tut mir echt leid für die vielen Threads, aber alle Themen in einen Thread reinzuhauen, hielt ich für keine gute Idee, da sich später andere Leute auch an diesem Thread orientieren können und ihnen, genauso wie mir, bei meiner Entscheidung helfen kann!

Ich habe jetzt alle Fragen geklärt... Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher... Nur noch die Grafikkarte ist ein kleines Fragezeichen. Es gibt eigentlich nur 3 Möglichkeiten: Eine Geforce 8800 GTS (320 MB), Geforce 8800 GTS (640 MB) oder eine Geforce 8800 GTX. Die Ultra Version fällt meiner Meinung nach raus, da sie zu teuer ist für so wenig zusätzliche Leistung gegenüber der GTX Version. Ich habe mir einige Benchmarks im Internet und in meinen Zeitschriften angeschaut und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. Außerdem gibt es da ja auch noch einige verschiedene Hersteller, zwischen denen ich auch nicht wählen kann... Soll ich lieber eine von Haus aus übertaktete Geforce nehmen oder ist das Unsinn? Hier mal ein paar Daten zur Übersicht... Ich habe immer den günstigsten Preis bei evendi oder geizhals oder billiger.de genommen:

Geforce 8800 GTS (320 MB): 248 € von GW und Club3D
Geforce 8800 GTS (640 MB): 313 € von Club3D und 314 € von Leadtek und 315 € von Pine
Geforce 8800 GTX (768 MB): 423 € von Zotac und 441 € von Pine und 444 € von Leadtek und 451 € von Club3D

1. Viele Benchmarks sind verschieden, doch im Durchschnitt gibt es keinen richtiges Preis/Leistungssieger... Was ist besser? Jetzt eine teure (z.B. die GTX) kaufen und 3 Jahre Ruhe haben, oder alle 2 Jahre eine Günstigere kaufen?
2. Was ist mit den Herstellern? Kaufe ich bei den meisten Herstellern nur die "Namen" oder sind manche auch übertaktete Versionen? Wieviel Sinn macht es eine übertaktete zu kaufen?
3. Mein Prozessor ist recht schwach (P4 3.0 GHZ Dual Core)... Bringt es etwas sich eine teure zu kaufen, um das ein wenig auszugleichen oder lieber eine günstige Version kaufen, da die teure überhaupt keinen Leistungsschub bringt?
4. Die 320 MB gegenüber der 640 MB bei den GTS Versionen machen angeblich bei den Benchmarks kaum Unterschied (ich glaube ca. 10 %). Wird sich das in 1-2 Jahren ändern (der Unterschied wird größer), sodass die 640 MB für 60 € mehr eigentlich keinen Sinn macht?


Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe... Wie immer ^^


----------



## aquila (15. August 2007)

Geforce 8800gts 640MB!

Zwischen GTX und GTS ist der Unterschied nicht so gravierend. Auf jeden Fall aber 640MB!


----------



## chmee (18. August 2007)

Diese Infos packe mal hier rein, da es schon der passende Thread ist:

Microsoft aktualisiert DX10 und demnächst soll 10.1 erscheinen. Die Neuerungen werden
NICHT auf den aktuellen DX10-Karten laufen ! Wer also denkt, er wäre mit einer 8800 oder
einer 2900 auf dem neuesten Stand, könnte sich mit Veröffentlichung des 10.1 Update
schon wieder in den Allerwertesten beissen.

http://www.tweakpc.de/news/12211/aktuelle-grafikkarten-koennen-kein-directx-10-1/
http://www.giga.de/show/gigagames/maxx/00140757_directx_101_microsoft_bemueht/

mfg chmee


----------



## aquila (18. August 2007)

@ chmee

Ja, aber das ist ohnehin immer so! Wenn man nach dem geht muss man einen Esel haben der Geld schei....


----------



## chmee (18. August 2007)

Das Updating von DX9 war nicht so. 9.0c war auf allen GraKas komplett nutzbar.

In diesem Fall finde ich es schon beschämend, dass groß beworben wird "Hier diese Karten sind Vista-Ready und die Zukunft" . Nun zeigt sich - nach einem knappen Jahr, kaum Zuspruch pro Vista und einem frisch entstandenen DX10-Markt : Die sind alle nix wert !
Weil sie DX10.1 garnicht komplett unterstützen. 

Diesmal ist das nicht die Zukunft, sondern die "Kuh-Zunft".

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (18. August 2007)

Ähm... Davon hab ich ja noch gar net gehört... Wann ist es denn soweit? Soll ich noch warten?


----------



## chmee (18. August 2007)

Da sollte sich jeder ein eigenes Bild machen. Einerseits ist im Moment die Auswahl an DX10-Spielen nett gesagt "überschaubar" - wenn überhaupt schon erhältlich - und die direkte Nutzung der DX10.1-Techs eigentlich noch gar kein Thema. Andererseits fühlte ich mich in der Pflicht, diese Neuigkeit hier anzusprechen, bevor irgendjemand sauer ist, da uU irgendeine Nvidia 9800 oder ATI 3900 für Weihnachten angesagt wird.

Deswegen sage ich immer, lieber das Topmodell des letzten Jahres kaufen, das ist definitiv preiswerter und reicht vollkommen aus.

Achja, das DX10.1-Update existiert schon als Beta und soll mit dem Vista-SP1 erscheinen. Wann, keine Ahnung, habe XP.

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (19. August 2007)

Ich gehe auf Nummer Sicher und warte noch... Wann wohl diese neuen Grafikkarten rauskommen? Gut, ich hatte ja eh vor zu warten, da ich in den letzten Tagen so einen Bericht gelesen habe, in dem bald PCI Express 2.0 rauskommt und für PCIe 1.1 nur teilweise kompatibel ist, von daher kaufe ich mir erst dann ein neues Mainbaord/Grafikkarte, wenn beides neu rausgekommen ist!


----------



## Jantz (19. August 2007)

Hi,

würde dir zur GTS 8800 mit 320MB dringend raten. Vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis her, klar die beste Karte(neben 1950XT Ati's). In verschiedenen Test hast die 640mb Variante gerade mal 1,5 bis 2 fps mehr gebracht als die kleinere Schwester.

Wenn du nicht gerade auf mega Grafik setzt, kannste dir auch getrost ne dx10 karte kaufen, auch wenn diese dann das neu entwickelte dx nicht unterstützt (scheiss drauf?). John Carmak behauptet heute noch, dass die jetzigen Karten nicht mal ansatzweise dx10 voll ausreizen können, sondern eher schnellen dx9 Karten zuzuordnen sind.

Ich sage, scheiss auf dx10 und alles was danach kommt. Reizt erstmal dx9 richtig aus! OpenGL sollte mal solangsam nachziehen!


----------



## chmee (19. August 2007)

Ach, wenn ich mich an die PS2 erinnere, haben die Programmierer eigentlich bis zur Aufgabe der PS2 immer wieder neue tolle Dinge mit der Engine angestellt. War mit dem Amiga, dem C64 nicht anders.

Also -> Ich stimme mit Carmack und Jantz überein, dass der Kauf eine Hyper-Über-Karte nur lohnt, wenn man das Geld in Übermaßen hat. Ansonsten ist es rausgeschmissen.

mfg chmee


----------



## PGW (19. August 2007)

Tja, mag ja sein, aber bei mir ist das ein Sonderfall: Ich habe noch AGP und kann jetzt (nach Jahren) entweder endlich mal umsteigen auf PCIe oder mir wieder ne AGP Karte kaufen (die letztendlich verlorenes Geld ist). Da steig ich doch lieber auf PCIe um und kauf mir auch gleich ne 8800 gts mit 640 MB (320 MB werden sich bei den späteren Spielen mit Sicherheit bemerkbar machen!). Aber da 10.1 von Directx kommt, warte ich lieber noch... Weiß einer wann das genau kommt? Also Grafikkarten meine ich? Das nächste Vista steht ja eh auch schon wieder vor der Tür, also brauch man sich nach eurer Meinung nach gar nix zulegen, bevor nicht was neues rauskommt... Macht ja auch keinen Sinn!


----------



## AndreG (20. August 2007)

Moin,

Wenn du alle Details und FSAA spielen willst dann nimm die 640MB Varaiante. Ob man seine Graka schon übertaktet kauft, ist eher Glaubensache. 

Wenn du selbst die Zeit dafür opfern willst (inkl. Nervenkitzel), dann nimmste eine normale. Bei den schon Vor-Übertakteten hast du dann halt trotz ein paar MHZ mehr immer noch Garantie drauf.

Mfg Andre


----------



## chmee (21. August 2007)

Das TapeOut, sprich die Produktion, der 9800 hat schon begonnen. Demnächst 

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=389258&referrerid=39044

Heisst auch, die Preise der jetzt aktuellen GraKas werden purzeln.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (21. August 2007)

Bis sich das auf die Preise auswirkt würde mir aber noch deutlich zu lange dauern.


----------

